# RGB-LED Strip in Computer-Case



## _daveee_ (2. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Da ich in nächster Zeit meinen ersten eigenen Computer zusammenbauen werde und mein Gehäuse ein Sichtfenster haben wird, muss das Innenleben logischerweise auch beleuchtet werden.
Weil mir aber die fertigen Lösungen (z.B. NZXT Hue+) zu teuer sind und ich gerne auch ein bisschen bastel, habe ich an folgendes gedacht:

MOLEX 4 Pin von Netzteil Male -> Molex Female mit losen Kabeln (von diesem hier den SATA-Anschluss abschneiden) -> 12V und GND Kabel an 5.5x2.1mm DC ranlöten -> RGB-Controller -> LED-Strip

Was denkt ihr von dieser Idee? Würde das ganze denn überhaupt funktionieren?

Ich freue mich auf eure Rückmeldungen!


----------



## NatokWa (2. November 2017)

Habe das hier : DEEPCOOL RGB360 LED Strips Lighting Multi Color for Computer  | eBay
Allerdings ohne den Cortoller da mein Board den entsprechenden 4-Pin Anschluß bereits hat und ich darüber per Software ne bessere Steuerung + Syncro mit dem MB habe .


----------



## Merowinger0807 (2. November 2017)

Da die meisten "neueren" Boards alle mittlerweile mind. einen RGB Header haben könntest Du auch entsprechend einen RGB LED Strip direkt am Board anklemmen. 
Hier gibts massig Auswahl von Nanoxia über Bitfenix und wie sie alle heißen. Ist aber natürlich "etwas" abhängig davon was du verbauen willst. Da du aber von "ersten eigenen Computer" sprichst wirds wohl ne Neuanschaffung?

Ich für meinen Teil werde langfristig auch etwas bunter im Gehäuse werden und zu meinen Trident Z RGB Rams noch einen Bitfenix Alchemy 2.0 RGB Strip verbauen und diesen an meinem X370 Pro von Asus anklemmen damit alles passend mit der Asus Aura Software angesteuert wird.


----------



## Darkscream (2. November 2017)

Ich mache recht viel mit LED Stripes und muss dich vor billig Angeboten bei Ebay warnen. Hatte mal 5 Meter schwarzen, wasserfesten Stripe für ~9€ dort bestellt. Furchtbar!! Du kannst bei diesen Stripes *sehr* deutlich die einzelnen Farben in den LEDs raus erkennen. Ist wirklich herb, würde ich nie wieder kaufen. Die billigen Controller geben gerne mal von heut auf morgen den Geist auf und das selbst bei wenig Belastung mit weniger als 2 Meter Stripe. 
Diesen habe ich vor 2 Wochen 2 mal (hintereinander) gekauft und die Mischung der Farben gelingt hier doch viel besser:
CroLED LED RGB Streifen Strips 5M 5050SMD Schwarz-PCB 300 LED / 5 Meter Lichtleiste: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung
Ist auch echtes 3M Band hinten drauf, welches viel besser hält als die meisten no Name Produkte.
Ein Board mit LED Controller bietet sich bei einem Neubau doch eh viel mehr an.


----------



## 4B11T (2. November 2017)

Wie schon gesagt wurde: da du einen neuen PC baust, achte beim Mainboardkauf darauf genügend RGB Header an Bord zu haben, dann sparst dir die ganze Controllergeschichte.

Es gibt im wesentlichen 3 Arten:
- RGB: normale 4 polige Variante
- RGBW: 5 polige Variante mit separaten weißen LEDs oder separatem Weiß-Modus der RGB LEDs
- Addressable RGB: 3 polige Variante, wo jede LED via Datensignal einzeln ansteuerbar ist und damit auch Lauflicht usw. realsiert werden kann

Die RGB Reihenfolge der Pinbelegung varriert je nach Hersteller gern mal, was in der Software aber meißtens neu zugewiesen werden kann.

Schau einfach welche und wie viele Anschlüsse dein nächstes Mainboard haben wird, kauf ein paar passende (z.B. Phanteks) RGB strips dazu, teilw. mit Y-Verteilern und in Reihe schaltbar usw. und fertig. Das wird ein paar Euro teurer als mit dem zuschneidbaren LED Band, dafür ist es wesentlich schneller und einfacher in der Handhabung.

Hab noch 2 Bilder in meinem Anhangsmanager gehabt, wo man die ansonsten verdeckt verbauten Phanteks Stripes sieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _daveee_ (2. November 2017)

Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Da du aber von "ersten eigenen Computer" sprichst wirds wohl ne Neuanschaffung?


Ja, alle Teile werden komplett neu gekauft.



Darkscream schrieb:


> ...muss dich vor billig Angeboten bei Ebay warnen. Hatte mal 5 Meter schwarzen, wasserfesten Stripe für ~9€ dort bestellt. Furchtbar!! Du kannst bei diesen Stripes *sehr* deutlich die einzelnen Farben in den LEDs raus erkennen. Ist wirklich herb, würde ich nie wieder kaufen...


Also ich habe mir von ca. einem halben Jahr auf Ebay für 4$ einen 2 Meter LED-Strip (mit 60 LEDs pro Meter) inklusive Controll-Box und Fernbedienung gekauft. Das von dir geschilderte Problem mit den Farben konnte ich jedoch bis jetzt nicht feststellen.
Mit dem Kleber hast du aber recht...



4B11T schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt wurde: da du einen neuen PC baust, achte beim Mainboardkauf darauf genügend RGB Header an Bord zu haben, dann sparst dir die ganze Controllergeschichte.


Mein Mainboard wird das ASUS Prime B350-Plus werden, hat also einen RGB Header.
Danke mit für den Tipp mit Phanteks, werde mir die Produkte sicherlich anschauen.


Momentan würde ich es jedoch so machen: RGB Header an Mainboard -> Extension Kabel -> Stinknormaler LED-Strip


----------

